# Your recipe for feta brine?



## Alice In TX/MO

My feta is great until I put it in brine, then it's WAY too salty.

Can you tell me your measurements for the brine you use?

Thanks,
Rose


----------



## suzyhomemaker09

I use the Fiasco farm recipe

Brine: 1/2 C. salt (Kosher, of course) per 1/2 gallon of water (boiled and cooled to below room temp.) 

It keeps beautifully...I've had feta that was still good ( if not better for the aging) after being in brine in the fridge for a year.


----------

